# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  A.C. Milan

## derjansi

*A.C. Milan*

----------


## BlueBaron

Zerat per mberritjen e Guardiolas si i plotfuqishem ne Milanello jane shtuar shume kohet e fundit. Jo vetem gazetat prestigjioze italiane, por edhe ato spanjolle po i meshojne shume ketij fakti.

Allegri eshte me nje kembe jasht, biles pothuajse me te dyja. Nqs nuk fiton kunder Lazios ne Rome eshte i larguar. Megjithate Galliani kudo qe flet vetem konfirmon e rikonfirmon Allegrin. Me shume mundesi pasardhesi do te jete Tasso, i cili ka pothuajse 30 vjet qe eshte pjese e Milanit.

Uroj vetem qe te gjehet nje zgjidhje sa me shpejt !!!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ibra merçenar, Ibra shkaku që nuk ecte Milani në champions. Mesiguri ju që e shanit ju pëlqen më shumë Milani këtij viti. 

Ja sa merçenar është; 



> Ibra: "Vorrei tornare al Milan, un club fantastico. Se hanno bisogno di me sanno dove trovarmi"


http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=93313
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## freeopen

'[PaRTiZoNi];




> Se hanno bisogno di me sanno dove trovarmi


Do shkonte me teper:

''Se hanno bisogno di me sanno quanto prendo''

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> '[PaRTiZoNi];
> 
> 
> 
> Do shkonte me teper:
> 
> ''Se hanno bisogno di me sanno quanto prendo''


Jo o freeopen jo s'është ashtu. Ibra s'iku për lek, e shitën Berlusca Galliani e Co. 
Edhe Galliani ka dal e ka pranuar vetë që Ibrën e shitën, që nuk i mbajti premtimet që i kishte dhënë që nuk do largonte njeri nga ekipi. Pastaj 12 milionë merrte Ibra te Milani, tani mer 2 milionë më shumë. As pati kërku rritje rroge asigjo. Të paktën nga Milani su largua siç e shajnë disa "merçenar", që nkët rast do quaja Gallianin me Berluscën. 

Ata kur e shitën për 26 milionë, tani s'do mend që Ibra s'blihet dot më as paguhet me atë rrogë.

----------


## freeopen

> ....................


E di shume mire qe nuk iku por e zbuan.
Sa per rrogen ka nje faktor qe luan nje rol te nje rendesie te vecante.
Te Psg i merr 14 neto.

ps; per mua bene mire qe e shiten.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Normal që bën mirë, se shef Milanin ti sa iku ai ka sulmin më të mirë të Serisë A deri më tani. :P

----------


## zANë

> Normal që bën mirë, se shef Milanin ti sa iku ai ka sulmin më të mirë të Serisë A deri më tani. :P


Po pra....lol

----------


## the admiral

nuk e kuptoj se si thone disa qe bene mire qe e shiten. e per sa? 26 milion???
marrezi absolute. gjithe keto ekipet "e vogla" ibra i mundte vetem.
gjithe sulmuesit e milanit aktual bashke nuk jane aq efektive sa ishte ibra.

----------


## BlueBaron

Ata qe thone, mire beri Milani qe shiti Ibran, nuk marrin vesh nga futbolli !!!

----------


## MaDaBeR

> nuk e kuptoj se si thone disa qe bene mire qe e shiten. e per sa? 26 milion???
> marrezi absolute. gjithe keto ekipet "e vogla" ibra i mundte vetem.
> gjithe sulmuesit e milanit aktual bashke nuk jane aq efektive sa ishte ibra.


Mu me ka zhgenjy veçanerisht sezonin e kaluar ndaj ketyre ekipeve te vogla, e pikerisht ndaj Fiorentines dhe Bolognias. Nese Ibra do t'i mundte i vetem keto dy ekipe atehere titulli i vitit te kaluar mbase do te ishte ne Milano. 

Nejse, shtypi Spanjoll e ai Italian perveç mberritjes se Guardioles fliste edhe per nje çek prej 80 Milione Eurosh i cili do te perdorej sipas preferencave te Guardioles. Po ashtu behet fjale qe, nese mberrin Guardiola ne Milano, atehere ndihmes te tij do te jene as me pak e as me shume, por Paolo Maldini dhe Roberto Baggio.

Gjithashtu, sipas po shtypit Italian thuhet se Berlusconi eshte pothuajse i detyruar per te bere shkarkimin e nje trajnjeri nga Milani pas plot 16 viteve, dhe i treti ne gjithe historine e tij si President i Milanit, nqs Allegri shkarkohet. Po ashtu, eshte pothuajse e sigurte qe trajnjeri provizor do te jete Tasso dhe si ndihmes e tij me 99% do te jete Inzaghi. 

Gjithashtu, sipas lajmeve te gazetave behet fjale qe Strotman, mesfushor i PSV Eindhoven dhe zv. Kapiten i Holandes, do te jete nje lojtar i Milanit duke filluar qe nga Janari. PSV kerkon 14 Milione Euro per te, por duket se Milani do ta binde PSV per ta mbyllur marreveshjen ne shumen e 10 mln Eurove plus bonuset, i ndihmuar dhe nga Mino Raiola qe eshte dhe menaxheri lojtarit. 

Zerat per 19 vjeçarin e Boca Juniors sa vijne e shtohen me teper. Ai cilesohet si nje fantazist mjaft i mire ne Argjentine dhe Milani duket se eshte i bindur per ta blere ate qe ne Janar. Flitet dhe per nje mesfushor te Santosit, Felipe Anderson, kartoni i te cilit mendohet te jete rreth 6 milione Euro plus Robinho, i cili eshte i pakenaqur tashme tek A.C. Milan.

----------


## freeopen

> nuk e kuptoj se si thone disa qe bene mire qe e shiten. e per sa? 26 milion???
> marrezi absolute. gjithe keto ekipet "e vogla" ibra i mundte vetem.


Ata disa thone qe ''bene mire qe e shiten'' sepse sic e ke thene dhe vete ai vetem kunder ekipeve ''plehra'' ishte ''fuoriclase'',ndersa kur ekipit vertet i duhej ky ''fuoriclase''...ciao ciao.Kjo eshte vertetuar jo vetem te Milani por kudo qe ai lojtar ka qene.Nuk ke c'i do lojtare qe te kushtojne ne total 15- 16 milion per te mundur Sienen apo Palermon.
Mos harro se futbollisti ne fjale eshte ne moshen 30 vjecare dhe te shpenzosh shifra te tilla per nje te nje moshe te tille eshte marrezi.

Shitja e Ibres nga ana e Milanit u be se ishte vete Milani qe donte te mos e mbante me dhe e detyroi Leonardon qe t'i blinte te dy ne se deshironte. ''prendi due paga uno'' ishte puna e Ibres dhe T.Silva.
Deri ne ate moment asnje klub nuk kishte kerkuar Ibren per vete faktin se paga e tij ishte shume e larte.




> gjithe sulmuesit e milanit aktual bashke nuk jane aq efektive sa ishte ibra.


mos doje te thuash _Produktive_

----------


## the admiral

> Ata qe thone, mire beri Milani qe shiti Ibran, nuk marrin vesh nga futbolli !!!


ashtu mendoj edhe une... harrojne sa kampionate ka fituar ibra. eshte nje nder sulmuesit me te mire te viteve te fundit.
per ta duhet te fitoje champions patjeter per t'u vleresuar si lojtar.  :me dylbi: 
po shihet sulmi i milanit tani pa te... faktet po flasin qarte.

----------


## niku-nyc

Cdo ekip ka cikle te larta dhe te ulta. Cikli i senatoreve mbaroj dhe tashti fillon cikli i ri. Mbaj mend qe edhe ne fillim te viteve 2000 ishim edhe me dobet. 

Per momentin problem me i madh eshte psikollogjik dhe sidomos humbja e derbit ishte fatale, megjithese albitri ndikoj shume ndeshjen. Sikur goli i Montolivos mos te ishte anulluar, loja dhe rezultati do ishte i joni, edhe pse e dominuam ndeshjen (edhe 11-11). 

Tifozi e kupton qe ekipi nuk mund te jet super cdo vit ose te qendroj siper cdo here. Sot leku ben ligjin ne futboll, dhe Milani eshte nje nga klubet qe po mer te ardhmen me seriozisht sesa kohen e shkurter. Bilancet duhen balancuar dhe duhet zbatuar rregulli me FIFA Financial Fair Play. 

Sado mire apo dobet, gjithnje mbetemi me ekipin.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Sipas La Gazzetta dello Sport, Berlusconi mendon të shesë 30% të aksioneve të Milanit për 250 milionë euro. Në pole qëndrojnë arabët e Katarit, që kan qënë gjithmonë në kontakt dhe vazhdojnë. 

Prapë po sipas La Gazzetta dello Sport, në javët në vijim pritet takimi me Guardiolën.

----------


## the admiral

> Sipas La Gazzetta dello Sport, Berlusconi mendon të shesë 30% të aksioneve të Milanit për 250 milionë euro. Në pole qëndrojnë arabët e Katarit, që kan qënë gjithmonë në kontakt dhe vazhdojnë. 
> 
> Prapë po sipas La Gazzetta dello Sport, në javët në vijim pritet takimi me Guardiolën.


eshte e njejta familje qe mori PSG-ne...
flitet gjithashtu per nje kooperim mes mediaset dhe al-jazeera.

kinezet interin, arabet milanin. lol.

----------


## the admiral

sdq, per te vertetuar qe gazetat italiane shkruajne marrezira pa lidhje:

gazzetta dello sport - 250 milione nga katari per 30% te klubit
corriere dello sport - 500 milione nga rusia per 30% te klubit

----------


## BlueBaron

Silvio pregatitet te shese 30% te aksioneve per jo me pak se 300 mln €uro. Ne pole position eshte Fondi i Investimeve te Katarit dhe disa investitore rus (me 100% miq te Putin). 
Me keto € 300 mln do te ndertohet projekti Guardiola. Te shofim ...

----------


## MaDaBeR

Me rikthimin e Patos priten ndryshime ne formacion si dhe vendosja taktike ne fushe. 

Ne porte Abiato, Ne mbrojtje Abate ne te djathte, Zapata dhe Mexes ne qender si dhe De Sciglio ne te majte. 

Mesfusha pritet te jete me Boateng nga e djathta, De Jong ne qender si dhe Montolivo majtas. 

Ne sulm, El Shaarawy nga e majta, Pato ne qender dhe Robinho nga e djathta. 

Jam kurioz te shoh se si do reagoje ky formacion ne fushe. Mbi te gjitha dua te shoh nese mund te kemi akoma shpresa tek Pato si dhe kombinimin e tij me Faraonin dhe Robinhon.

----------


## Vjosa

Akoma vazhdon e shpreson ti me Paton?Deshirat e tua u realizuan,e ndoqem Ibren,Tani ku je?12 pike mbrapa ne 7ndeshjet e para.U katandisem edhe tallet Robinho ,thote qe kemi akoma shpresa per kampionatin ,ketu me zorr do qendrojme  ne Seria A ,me zgjedhjet e berliskonit edhe te ca tifozeve qe i jepnin  te drejte politikes se tij.

----------

